# Big Bluegill



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's some hot BIG bluegill action and info on how I catch them......


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

That cracked me up SK when that slab broke lose and returned himself to the lake!

Awesome as usual.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

rainbowrunner said:


> That cracked me up SK when that slab broke lose and returned himself to the lake!
> 
> Awesome as usual.


Yeah he wanted back and got it..... Thanks.... Glad to hear you enjoyed it.....


----------



## SASFishing (May 3, 2019)

The bream is very underrated, thank you I enjoy your videos. I have been a long time viewer. I appreciate the time and effort that goes into making a video. Makes me want to go at â€˜em. Awesome vid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Really good video SK!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

SASFishing said:


> The bream is very underrated, thank you I enjoy your videos. I have been a long time viewer. I appreciate the time and effort that goes into making a video. Makes me want to go at â€˜em. Awesome vid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree..... Thanks for the feedback.... Go get'um....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

BretE said:


> Really good video SK!


Thanks.....


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice video!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great vid as usual SK.
I have been catching a bunch of them while crappie fishing.
Once all the crappie are caught I sometimes put a small pc of minnow on the hook and catch whatever bream are left in the brushpile. You can catch some nice ones that way.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Great video SK. Here is a big one I landed a little while ago. They sure are fun to catch


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Brings back memories--Good vidi and honey hole city!

Cool on u telling that guy to come get in the shade!
Thanks


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Garzas23 said:


> Nice video!


Thanks.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> Great vid as usual SK.
> I have been catching a bunch of them while crappie fishing.
> Once all the crappie are caught I sometimes put a small pc of minnow on the hook and catch whatever bream are left in the brushpile. You can catch some nice ones that way.


Thanks and yeah i've been catchn some good gills deep along with the crappie.... They are a blast to catch and very tasty table fair....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

PBC said:


> Great video SK. Here is a big one I landed a little while ago. They sure are fun to catch


Wow I know that had to be what ever lake you caught it out of record gill..... Very nice catch.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Swampus said:


> Brings back memories--Good vidi and honey hole city!
> 
> Cool on u telling that guy to come get in the shade!
> Thanks


Thanks...... For sure fun.....


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

silentkilla said:


> PBC said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I know that had to be what ever lake you caught it out of record gill..... Very nice catch.....
> ...


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

PBC said:


> silentkilla said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct....came out of Fayette on a 1/4 oz lipless. Took it to BJ Marina and had it certified. Big little fish lol. This is katjim by the way.
> ...


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

silentkilla said:


> PBC said:
> 
> 
> > silentkilla said:
> ...


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

PBC said:


> silentkilla said:
> 
> 
> > PBC said:
> ...


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

silentkilla said:


> Cool hearing from you..... Are you still fishn?


Yes sir....but between work, family, and building custom rods still time is tight. You still fishing the same general area we used to see each other....or have you changed bodies of water


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

PBC said:


> Yes sir....but between work, family, and building custom rods still time is tight. You still fishing the same general area we used to see each other....or have you changed bodies of water


Check your pm......


----------

